

Ask HN: Any one know when Stanford's Online Venture class starting? - snampall

http://www.venture-class.org/<p>I am in school and I am taking one class less than the usual hoping that this class would start this quarter.
======
mitchie_luna
Hi! I am not sure if you are referring to the class of Prof Sebastian Thrun?
It will start on Feb 20.

You may refer to this link: [http://www.zdnet.com/blog/service-
oriented/stanford-it-profe...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/service-
oriented/stanford-it-professors-new-venture-offers-free-online-technology-
classes/8459)

